# Spluttering Trumatic SL 3002



## Gea (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi!
My Trumatic SL 3002 is spluttering.
Any specific advice, how to clear the problem, welcome.
Thanks.
Gerard.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Gea

The problem could be a couple of failing parts or it just might need a service.

If parts are needed it would either be the gas control valve or the burner unit.

(moderator edit: contact telephone numbers and web site links contravene the advertising rules. Telephone number removed!)

Regards

Glenn Harris Workshop Manager


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> (moderator edit: contact telephone numbers and web site links contravene the advertising rules. *Telephone number removed!)*


Rather OTP when all he has to do is click the advertising banner, top right of forum page, especially when all Glenn is doing is offering free advice.

Peter


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Rather OTP when all he has to do is click the advertising banner, top right of forum page, especially when all Glenn is doing is offering free advice.


All mods are doing is trying to uphold the rules of the forum, Peter.

May I draw your attention to :: No advertising rule :: - _NO advertising for commercial sites is allowed in the forums._

We know that there are a number of ways for members to get in touch with JCM if they want to.

Gerald


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

:lol: :lol: 

No advertising in forums eh!
Just glance left and his contact details are on all posts!
Not knocking Peter or his firm, they tend to offer advice freely to MHF subscribers and often helpful in other ways.
Maybe it's just my mood today but to remove details from main text that are in Posters profile seems a bit redundant.
I know Mods have to follow the rules but maybe this one is somewhat muddied by what can be in one's profile?
Respectfully, Rob.

P.S. When spellchecked, MHF is advised to be corrected to Miff or Muff!
Definately got me pedantic head on today.... Aunt Sally... wheres me beery head!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> May I draw your attention to :: No advertising rule :: - _NO advertising for commercial sites is allowed in the forums._
> We know that there are a number of ways for members to get in touch with JCM if they want to.
> Gerald


Hi Gerald,

I cannot see how putting a telephone number on a post *specifically ASKING for help and advice *can be construed as advertising especially when the advice given would be free to the caller at no benefit to Glenn.

Incidentally the poster Gerard, is a newbie and not yet subscribed and would not be conversant with 'knowing' how to contact Glenn.

Peter


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> > May I draw your attention to :: No advertising rule :: - _NO advertising for commercial sites is allowed in the forums._
> ...


What is the difference between Swift group putting there details on a post and JCM ?? (anything to do with Swift supplying David/Nuke with a free m/h use)Also if I recommend someone's services with how to contact them will this be taken off ?
IMO anyone offering free help and advise should be allowed to put there number on just as Swift do --DOUBLE standards !!! I know you don't want everyone advertising but where is the line drawn ? edit- Childish.
terry


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

When I was abmonished for posting a subject title in uppercase it led to a long story suggesting that mods correct spelling mistakes in subject titles but not in the body of the message.
What this has to do with anything I don't know.....but they don't!

Anyway, Swift pay for the privilege whereas JCM only help the normal members :roll:


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

EJB said:


> Anyway, Swift pay for the privilege whereas JCM only help the normal members :roll:


Do they ? Does not JCM pay to run there advert at the top of the home page ?
terry


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

No doubt they do.....but it doesn't cost £50K!


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

EJB

Two Words.

Axe.

Grind.


Someone asked for advice, a new poster to MHF at that, advice was given and a contact number(superflous as my post shows) so that they may get freely, information, to help their situation without using up all their "free" posts.
As far as I can see this has no bearing on whether or not the owner of this helpful site was offered or recieved the use of a product by another advertiser or member of this site.( and if that is indeed fact it is sod all to do with us just an agreement between two parties)
My original post was to do with the fact that information within the post was already available on the posters viewable profile.( to the left of main text)
Mods where are you? Before a new posters thread gets into lockdown?!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rapidorob said:


> Mods where are you? Before a new posters thread gets into lockdown?!!


The Mods couldn't edit a member's profile Rob, but I'll make sure your point is raised with Nuke for consideration.

He's probably a bit busy just now though!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Thanks Zeb, am aware of new Nukelet  
Just a bit concerned that main text can be "adjusted" when details are in profile. (Pedantic head has now been removed, though Aunt Sally did not produce beery head, so you got "stone cold sober ", ""what the hell is this about"" pain in the rear me to talk to")

In plain English I don't understand the "problem"
Regards Rob.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry I spoke....is it not allowed....Goodnight :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok lets get things straightened out on this thread 

No phone numbers are allowed on the left hand location field, as obviously its an advertisement means, I will ensure that fields are tidied up 

next, the post type of "phone me / PM me for details of how to sort this" are all very well for the person with the problem but even if the replier is not in it for any sort of financial gain then its not useful to the "community" as they never get to see what the issue was and it causes frustration as someone else may come along with the same fault and won't be able to see a solution.
This is why we are removing them

We have plenty of commercial trade members on MHF, they are all welcomed here (not welcomed on other sites unless they pay for advertising) but we expect them to stay within expected forum etiquette and not push themselves at every opportunity. If we left all posts intact by trade members it wouldn't take long to be absolute chaos, we also have competitor trade members reporting each other for rules transgressions so its not simply a case of me or the mods clamping down on members.

Oh and for the record, the moderators predominantly govern order on the forums, its quite rare that i get involved so the alleged leanings towards certain trade members of the site over others is utterly false as the mods don't have any benefits from any of the traders mentioned 

Also any trade members who take out an advertising banner on MHF are also again subject to the same rules, we don't allow free for all if they take out a banner, think about it, if we did then all traders would take out banners wouldn't they 

Some mh industry companies come on MHF and simply do nothing but post a few posts pushing their business which then get removed and these aren't the sort of members we want, others join in and become full on members and offer advice and guidance using their unique perspectives and also offer help if required on their product ranges, these are welcomed as they offer members a service which is unique and of help, sometimes these members also cross the line and when they do the mods step in (Again autonomously and separate from me) and "have a word" and crop posts. I usually only find out about these days after the event lol

anyway that should have clarified some points that some members raised and now if you don't mind I need to get back to the serious business of being knee deep in nappies full of black poo


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

> next, the post type of "phone me / PM me for details of how to sort this" are all very well for the person with the problem but even if the replier is not in it for any sort of financial gain then its not useful to the "community" as they never get to see what the issue was and it causes frustration as someone else may come along with the same fault and won't be able to see a solution. This is why we are removing them.


I'm very glad to hear Swift will have to cease posting just phone and email addresses and be a bit more forthcoming for the good of all. Well done Dave!

;-)

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol its a tad different where their product line is being questioned and there is no financial gain Dave, same as if someone bought a product from another trader who sold the number of products Swift do.

We are trying to stop advertising type posts not helpful posts. If someone posts that they have a problem with a product supplied by a trade member then of course we would like the trader to reply and get to the bottom of the members issue and at the same time make it easy for both of them. If the mods clamped down on this service by Swift and ANY other manufacturer who has answered queries in this way then they would simply stop helping the members, the vast majority of Swifts posts like that have been to help a member with no financial incentive in fact most likely if its warranty issues etc then more likely they will lose out financially in some way 

The same cannot be said of other posters 

Most of the posters who contact Swift end up coming back to MHF and saying what an assistance they were offered so its proved a wise policy for the members


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You are flying by the seat of your pants, Dave, and if you want others to do modding for you, you have to make the rules unambiguous and blind, not require of them the competency of telepathy.

Then again if I were a MOD upholding MHF's declared rules to which I would have given my sworn duty to uphold, I'd delete all the embedded post links to ODB 

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

nothing is black and white, ask the mods 
they spend hours conversing over some posts as some think they are ok and some think they cross the line, it is impossible to set a rule for everything and every situation and I don't wish to either. The mods have a keen eye for anything that crosses the line, they also converse with each other and use a diplomatic process if nothing is straight down the line.

well as stated 1000s of times in the past MHF is the site I developed, ODB is the sister shop to MHF and therefore doesn't come under the same umbrella.
lol don't tell me i should give away all my earnings from MHF to charity next  and that would be 310,000


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Not at all. Just insert a rule to cover it. Part of my job is spotting inconsistencies 

If things are that grey and undeclared, it just encourages those after financial gain to play a tiring game. Still, that only creates work for the mods.

Dave


----------

